# dovetail jig???



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sure I'm not the only one that has had this problem before. Well....its not a problem, its just something that there has to be a better way to do. When cutting hand cut dovetails and you have the first part of the joint done, either the pins or tails, the next thing is to hold the boards together/clamp them so you can transfer lines and cut the second half of the joint. (that might have been a little confusing, if you have questions about what I'm saying please ask) For me this task is always tricky. So anyone that has a cool jig or a better way to do this please let me know. I can never seem to keep the boards held in the same place long enough that i can make all of the marks.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is a picture of a jig. It isn't a dovetail jig per se but just a couple of corner clamps. Never used them but works great I bet. Myself I have my own system which would be alot easier to post pictures of than try and describe.

*Jig*


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

do you mind posting a few?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

No I don't mind. As soon as I find my camera. I haven't seen it in about two weeks now. :blink: 

I clamp the horizontal tail board between pegs on and the front vice, and the vertical pin board I position exactly beneath in the tail vice. If you can picture all that. But I had to make my own workbench for it to get it exactly like I wanted. 

In fact I don't use that bench for glue-ups or anything else because it is so small. It's measures 28" deep but only 32" wide. It is pretty much a dedicated dovetail cutting bench but it hasn't been used now since the bronze age. :glare:


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

i think i get what your saying
thanks


----------



## Dovetailer59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello , I know exactly what you are saying , I use the jig called clamp-it , Rockler sells them , go to their web site and puch in p/n 29190 for an 8" or 27767 for a 4" clamp . These clamps hold your material at a great 90 degree for as long as you want , hands free to do your marking . You can also make your own out of MDF that you could use just spring clamps with . Happy dovetailing !


----------

